# New Mirage 3 Spotted In The Wild!



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

New Mirage 3

Minute chapter now with 5th second submarkings.

Baton Hour markings instead of arabics.

Subdials now look a bit more like speedy subdials.

Main Hands are very slightly different (Heuer type?)

Friction bezel, not click-stop.

Looks very nice.

Bet Roy could sell a few.


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

Any image or link?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

PM only.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Roy's on the case, see the pinned topic.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

TimD said:


> Roy's on the case, see the pinned topic.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tim.


 I pinned it by accident.
















I'll be speaking to Mr. Wajs on Mon/Tues.


----------



## JP (Europe) (Jan 9, 2004)

ESL said:


> New Mirage 3
> 
> Minute chapter now with 5th second submarkings.
> 
> ...


I have one. Very nice and it DO have unidirection click-stop bezel what lines perfectly even to hour markers. Just like good divers do have.

I know. There is a dealer who tells that there is friction bezel but propably copied text mistake from Mirage 1 -information.

I think this new Mirage 3 "no numbers" is same watch as Mirage 3 "arabic numbers" but different dial and hands only. Good lume also on hands.

My example was 9sec/day fast when new (about 3 weeks ago) but propably settles a little after some time.

JP


----------

